# Akt 2 - Diskussion, Easter Eggs (Vorsicht Spoiler)



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten. 

Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt? 

Was hat besonders Spaß gemacht?

Wie war das Setting / die Atmosphäre?

Was war der beste bzw. schlechteste Moment?

Welche Gruppe, welcher Boss, welche Situation hat euch besonders Nerven gekostet, welche Bosse waren schlichtweg zu einfach?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Bin gestern Nacht auf den Timed Dungeon am Anfang von Akt 2 gestoßen. Hatte bis dato nur davon gehört und wusste nicht genau was mich erwartet. Hab es auch nicht geschafft die Truhe rechtzeitig zu finden, da ich natürlich überall da langgelatscht bin wo ich nich hinsollte...
Aber außer nem Erfolg gibt es ja glaube ich nicht wirklich was abzustauben, so wie ich das verstanden habe...

Habe natürlich gegoogelt was das ganze genau brint und bin dadurch auf einen Post im offiziellen Forum gestoßen der mich doch sehr erheitert hat... Is schon selten dämlich die Aktion 



			
				Palmo schrieb:
			
		

> waren grad in hc in so einem dungeon, drin wurde uns dann klar was wir getan haben..
> 
> dachten wenn die zeit abläuft sterben wir also haben wir bei 12 sec left alt - f4´t
> wieder eingeloggt
> ...


----------



## Apuh (24. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bin gestern Nacht auf den Timed Dungeon am Anfang von Akt 2 gestoßen. Hatte bis dato nur davon gehört und wusste nicht genau was mich erwartet. Hab es auch nicht geschafft die Truhe rechtzeitig zu finden, da ich natürlich überall da langgelatscht bin wo ich nich hinsollte...
> Aber außer nem Erfolg gibt es ja glaube ich nicht wirklich was abzustauben, so wie ich das verstanden habe...
> 
> Habe natürlich gegoogelt was das ganze genau brint und bin dadurch auf einen Post im offiziellen Forum gestoßen der mich doch sehr erheitert hat... Is schon selten dämlich die Aktion



Nach diesem Link zufolge muss es doch diese Höhle sein, wo ein Item für das neue Kuh-Level in der Truhe ist.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Nee das hat damit nix zu tun, die Höhle mit dem Timed Dungeon kommt viel früher im 2. Akt. 

Man nimmt den Wegpunkt "Weg zur Oase" im Gebiet "Die Oase von Dahlgur". Von dort aus lauft man den Weg ein kleines Stück und hält sich südlich. Schon nach ein paar Metern führt ein kleiner enger Weg nach unten bei dem ein NPC steht.

Sollte dieser nicht dastehen muss man ins Menü und irgendeine andere Quest laden, bei der man natürlich den entsprechenden Wegpunkt hat, damit sich die Welt resettet. Nur aus und einloggen reicht nicht!
Steht der NPC da gibt er einem ne Quest in der "geheimnisvollen Höhle" die sich direkt an dieser Stelle befindet (der NPC öffnet sie). Dort befindet sich wenn man Glück hat eine Truhe die das Regenbogenwasser enthält.

Ich habe 4 Versuche gebraucht.
Musste dazu 25-30 mal resetten.
Bei den ersten 3 Versuchen enthielt keine Trhuhe das Regenbogenwasser.
Die Höhle hat immer 2 Ebenen.

Nach dem 3. Versuch wollte ich eigentlich aufgeben, aber direkt beim nächsten Reset stand der NPC nochmals da und die Truhe mit dem Regenbogenwasser befand sich direkt am Eingang der Höhle. 
Gut das ich es nochmal probiert habe 

Hab etwa 45 Minuten gebraucht für die Aktion.
Ich hoffe das hilft jemandem.


----------

